# Nos laws



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

What kind of law do states have for having nitrous oxide? i know it's used really for drag racing but if i drag my car on weekends and use nitrous oxide. what do i do when i take my car on the street?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

law #1---its called Nitrous Oxide, not NOS...


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Adrian said:


> What kind of law do states have for having nitrous oxide? i know it's used really for drag racing but if i drag my car on weekends and use nitrous oxide. what do i do when i take my car on the street?


When you use it on the street hold on real tight! Oh ya and NOS is a company.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes..its a company...not a PRODUCT, and that what he was referring to...

paul walker uses NAWS, we use nitrous...well, i DID..haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blk240sxgp said:


> When you use it on the street hold on real tight! Oh ya and NOS is a company.



and DO NOT be a DUMBASS and use it ON THE STREET...idiots


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and DO NOT be a DUMBASS and use it ON THE STREET...idiots


why not?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Murph said:


> why not?



your kidding, right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

why don't we stop talking about using nitrous on local streets and get back to the topic of lawfulness of nitrous...

don't get caught with the nitrous connected...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, in tx if you get cought with nitrous, hooked up or not, it is a fine of 2000$, and you go to jail for 6 months.. for endangering lifes of other people.. they consider it like "a bomb in your car"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> yeah, in tx if you get cought with nitrous, hooked up or not, it is a fine of 2000$, and you go to jail for 6 months.. for endangering lifes of other people.. they consider it like "a bomb in your car"



holy shit! i guess these nitrous laws vary depending on state, or at least i hope they do haha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

here is Louisiana there isn't a law about it yet... Oh course a ricer just died the other day because of using it during a burnout


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

In Ohio, they'll ticket you like $100 if they see the valve on open. Sometimes they might confisicate the equipment, but that's only if you're a repeat offender. Gotta love Ohio for the lax laws.


----------



## Steve200sx1985 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow thats bad in the uk you are a loud a noz system its road legal and your aloud to use it :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve200sx1985 said:


> Wow thats bad in the uk you are a loud a noz system its road legal and your aloud to use it :thumbup:


 i guess they dont teach you grammar in the UK cuz its allowed, not a loud.  




In Pa its illegal like everything else, i think the fine is up to $1000 and the possibiliity fo gettin your sh*t impounded.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't understand why you say not to use it on the street. Maybe he needs it so he can actually merge into traffic at a speed HIGHER then 45.

God knows my GA could use some when trying to merge. Merging onto the freeway uphill SUCKS. Pedal to the floor and barely climbing past 50. Its sad actually...

Just don't be a dumbass with it and make sure you check your local laws first. Some states you can't have it in PERIOD. Others, as long as the valve is closed your good. So make sure you check.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

in cali, you cannot have it. thats it. period. wtf accelerator? use it to hop on to the freeway or up a hill, if you used it to get on to the freeway, what would happen if the car in front of you slammed on his brakes, you would slam on yours? then what? NEVER USE NITROUS ON THE STREET.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

> God knows my GA could use some when trying to merge. Merging onto the freeway uphill SUCKS. Pedal to the floor and barely climbing past 50. Its sad actually...


Sounds like you are in the wrong gear brotha!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> in cali, you cannot have it. thats it. period.


This is not true. You are allowed to have N2O installed in your car, you can even have the valve open. This is not to say that a cop is not going to cite you for it, they may in fact try to write you up, but you can fight the ticket. Cops count on the ignorance of the public to write up these tickets for Nitrous Oxide.

As long as the bottle meets DOT safety requirements, you're OK as far as the law, installing N2O systems is not considered a modification to the emissions system, which a lot of these tickets are written up as.


Rules of thumb (not just nitrous, tinted windows, exhaust, lowering, etc):

1. Cops are not lawyers, if they think they are in the right, they will write the ticket. You're better off *hiding the bottle * and not incentivizing them to write up a violation, however wrong it might be. Remember its still a day off work to go to court, so you lose either way unfortunately.

2. Don't be a jackass/smartass. If you're polite, and you have your paperwork in order (license, registration, insurance, you're polite and courteous, cooperative, etc.), you might not even get written up for the nitrous, exhaust, tint or whatever (they do give warnings, I've gotten those more often than not). But if you go driving around like an ass, purging your N2O at every stoplight, your stereo turned up to "11," and you start giving the cop lip, s/he's going to start writing away like s/he's penning a novel.

2a. Don't try and argue your way out of the ticket with the cop. If s/he's writing it up, you're probably getting it and s/he's not listening to you go all Perry Mason on him. Remember, s/he is not a lawyer, s/he is basically muscle for the state/city/county. If its a bogus ticket, you can fight it in court.


As far as running nitrous on the street (obviously racing is bad , I mean for merging and stuff), its not generally a smart idea. Plus, all that merging is going to get expensive too.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

BII said:


> 2. Don't be a jackass/smartass. If you're polite, and you have your paperwork in order (license, registration, insurance, you're polite and courteous, cooperative, etc.), you might not even get written up for the nitrous, exhaust, tint or whatever (they do give warnings, I've gotten those more often than not). But if you go driving around like an ass, purging your N2O at every stoplight, your stereo turned up to "11," and you start giving the cop lip, s/he's going to start writing away like s/he's penning a novel.
> 
> 2a. Don't try and argue your way out of the ticket with the cop. If s/he's writing it up, you're probably getting it and s/he's not listening to you go all Perry Mason on him. Remember, s/he is not a lawyer, s/he is basically muscle for the state/city/county. If its a bogus ticket, you can fight it in court.


Yeah, you definitly got that right. If you stay cool, polite and quiet your lawyer will have a much better chance getting you out of it. Did you know that if a cop does not take very exact notes on your situation, many times you can walk completely if you fight it in court? A common question to trip up the cop is "Which direction was the defendant driving on Hwy X when you stopped them?" Most cops do not go out of there way to record details like that... unless they think you may give them a problem in court. Do not make yourself memorable or worthy of pages of notes, you will fair much better in court.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

OKay... first of all. If you spray nitrous in traffic you're a freaking moron. When I mean't merging onto the highway I mean't, nobody in front of you, no slow traffic coming up on the highway. I mean, did I really need to explain that?

It'd be stupid to spray when merging if traffic is under the speed limit. For example, you spray and your merging into traffic at 65 MPH on a short on ramp but traffic is doing 40. Not a good idea.

Second. No, I'm not in the wrong gear. I'm pretty sure I'm accelerating at my full potential when I'm in 2nd gear at 50 MPH. Some on ramps here in Utah are just ridiculously short. I honestly don't understand how Geo Metro's merge into traffic without an incedent sometimes.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> OKay... first of all. If you spray nitrous in traffic you're a freaking moron. When I mean't merging onto the highway I mean't, nobody in front of you, no slow traffic coming up on the highway. I mean, did I really need to explain that?
> 
> It'd be stupid to spray when merging if traffic is under the speed limit. For example, you spray and your merging into traffic at 65 MPH on a short on ramp but traffic is doing 40. Not a good idea.
> 
> Second. No, I'm not in the wrong gear. I'm pretty sure I'm accelerating at my full potential when I'm in 2nd gear at 50 MPH. Some on ramps here in Utah are just ridiculously short. I honestly don't understand how Geo Metro's merge into traffic without an incedent sometimes.


OK, this is still not a good idea as nitrous is intended to give a short burst of power over a reasonable amount of distance, certainly more than what is needed to merge.

Are you going to keep your bottle always open (not a very good idea)? I mean, there is just so many reasons why this is such a bad idea.

I drive POS 87 Sentra sometimes and I've never had problems merging onto the freeway, in *Southern California*, so I don't know why you'd be having diffculties, because, as you say, somehow Geos seem to do OK.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

:thumbup:


BII said:


> OK, this is still not a good idea as nitrous is intended to give a short burst of power over a reasonable amount of distance, certainly more than what is needed to merge.
> 
> Are you going to keep your bottle always open (not a very good idea)? I mean, there is just so many reasons why this is such a bad idea.
> 
> I drive POS 87 Sentra sometimes and I've never had problems merging onto the freeway, in *Southern California*, so I don't know why you'd be having diffculties, because, as you say, somehow Geos seem to do OK.


I think you missed my point. But okay, whatever.

Oh... and they make this nifty thing called a remote bottle opener. :thumbup:


----------



## wileycoyote (Sep 27, 2005)

If anyone is every curious about your local laws, here is a site that will tell you about your laws in each state. kinda helpful to if your going cross country driving. http://www.findlaw.com/casecode/#statelaw


----------

